# The Saga of Aussie



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Last evening I got a call from Shi telling me one of her friends called & left a message that a pigeon was spotted at a local Outback Steakhouse that was unable to fly.
Shi asked if I would ride along to go find this pigeon. So off we go.

We arrive at the Outback about 8:30 PM. Shi went inside to find her friend while I began looking around for the grounded bird. Couldn't find either. 

We continued looking for the pij, to no avail. We had just about exhausted our hunt when I looked over & under the light post, behind the building & close to the street, stood a lone pigeon. 
We waited until a couple cars went by then I was able to corner the little guy & catch him. He appears to be a youngster. He felt like he had bathed in a vat of oil. His feathers were, & still are, a mess. 

We went back to Shi's to get him settled for the night. 
There was no visible canker upon exam. His crop seemed a bit puffy & we noticed a small hard bump. 

I spread his wings & both were missing feathers as well as his tail, although he had no signs of injury. He had produced no poops.

It was getting late so we decided to let him rest for the night & then this morning we would give him a good bath. I did bathe him but he will need several more before he's squeaky clean.

Shi called Dr. Funk at about 8:30 this morning & was able to get Aussie in at 2. In the meantime, Aussie had begun to eat & produce poops. Initally they were dark green but soon changed to nearly textbook poops. 

Dr Funk said the crop felt fine, so we don't have any idea what the 'bump' was that we felt. Fecal test was negative. 
Other than his missing feathers & greasy body he felt Aussie would make a full recovery from whatever he got into. He agreed, _several baths_ were in order. He suggested keeping him secure until his feathers grow back & offer him some good meals (which Shi will see that he gets ). Then he should be ready for release. 

I have visited Dr. Funk three times. The first was when I took our Pij in. The second was when I took Kim's Splash in & today. Never have I felt rushed. The day after I took Pij in, he called to see how he was doing & he called Kim the after I took Splash in to see how she was doing. Both these birds had some serious issues going on at the time. 

I'm sure Shi will be on to post whatever I may have missed & to give us an update on Aussie.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Bravo! I got through most of it before I finally made the connection between the name, Aussie, and the Outback Steakhouse. Sounds like the little guy has a weird story that may never be told but he's got luck on his side, nonetheless, hooking up with y'all.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great teamwork, Cindy and Shi!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Bravo!
> 
> * *I got through most of it before I finally made the connection between the name, Aussie, and the Outback Steakhouse.*
> 
> ...


* Yeah, I thought that was cleaver. And the credit goes to Shi. 

** It's hard telling what he got into, but it's understandable why he can't fly. In addition to missing quite a few feathers, his feathers in general are extremely heavy. 

He's a little beauty. Nearly solid black. 
I'll see about getting some pictures in the next few days.

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little thing. He/she is very lucky you two came to the rescue. What kind of grease do you think Aussie got in to? 
Shi...I think you have your very own flock now. Would you ever have imagined this, had someone told you ten years back, that you would soon be living with pigeons...let alone have your own flock?!

[Oops...just noticed you posted you don't know what Aussie got in to.]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Great teamwork, Cindy and Shi!


Thanks, Cathy. 



Charis said:


> * *Poor little thing. He/she is very lucky you two came to the rescue.*
> 
> ** *What kind of grease do you think Aussie got in to? *
> 
> Shi...I think you have your very own flock now. Would you ever have imagined this, had someone told you ten years back, that you would soon be living with pigeons...let alone have your own flock?!


* He was pretty forlorn looking when we spotted him.

** I have no idea. 
His feathers aren't matted, rather appear to have been doused with something. He didn't smell of oil. But sure feels oily. 
I've picked up some pretty 'dirty' pijjies, but nothing like this one.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue, Cindy and Shi! Thank you both! Best of everything to Aussie and his/her caretakers!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Aussie is lucky to find you two, thanks for helping this little beauty. 

 Looking forward to updates.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done folks 

If he was around a steakhouse, maybe he got some kind of spilled cooking oil on him ?

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great job ladies and thanks to Shi's friend for spotting this little guy.

We have often picked up babies/fledglings around restaurants. The parents will often build their nests around grease traps on the roof of restaurants and the resulting "vapors or steam" (or whatever) gets on them and the babies. The area around the grease traps is often very greasy. I expect that is what is on your baby. A few baths in Dawn should work wonders.

Shi, that is a great name! I know you're gonna be a great foster mom!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

SHI ... at the rate you are going .... you better get a sofa-bed for your living room so you have a place to sleep. Looks like you are becoming a pigeon-magnet and you'll have to convert your bedroom to a birdroom. That was a great rescue and big hug to your friend for caring enough to alert you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> SHI ... at the rate you are going .... you better get a sofa-bed for your living room so you have a place to sleep. Looks like you are becoming a pigeon-magnet and you'll have to convert your bedroom to a birdroom. That was a great rescue and big hug to your friend for caring enough to alert you.


Tell me about it, Nona! In fact, due to a storm we had last night, Aussie slept in my bedroom on the OTHER side of my bed! I was almost surrounded by pijies!

Aussie seems to doing just fine. She is staying on my balcony and is eating and pooping (especially, pooping!) just fine.

I've given her a bath twice and the water does get dirty but she still has a way to go to get the junk off her feathers. And speaking of feathers, they are a MESS! Some missing, others, just part shafts...poor little one. Yet, she will be a beauty when all grows back!

I think she is a Spread, but only time will tell. I call her "she"...just a "feelin'"...

Stay tuned for updates and pictures...

THANKS, CINDY, FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Aussie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> THANKS, CINDY, FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!
> 
> Shi and Aussie


You're most welcome. 

I may not be able to take any more in, but at least I'm still able to catch those little guys.  

Cindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Shi & Cindy.............Another great story. Another great rescue!!!

YOU LADIES ARE AMAZING!!!!

Can't wait to see pictures.

Louise


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

lwerden said:


> Shi & Cindy.............Another great story. Another great rescue!!!
> 
> YOU LADIES ARE AMAZING!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Louise.

I completely forgot to grab my camera yesterday morning when I left the house. 
Hopefully in the next couple days I can get some pictures of Aussie & get them posted.

When I was taking in birds, I always tried to get before & after photos. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hopefully, Cindy will be posting pictures within the next 48 hours.

Aussie still has not said ONE COO since we caught her! Reminds me of Gimie, who also is a quiet one. HOWEVER, Dom makes up for BOTH! He is the COOiest/Moaniest pij ever! No wonder they don't say anything...can't get in a word in edgewise!  And, they say females are the talkers!! 

Dom likes to go by the screen to the balcony and coo at Aussie, who looks interested. She is still doing well and had her bath this morning. She tends to be calm...well, so far, whenever I go to clean her cage. Whether this will all change later remains to be seen...

So far, so good, in the house of fur and feathers...

Shi and the whole gang


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

By golly, Shi, you can't complain about being bored on your permanent vacation.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> By golly, Shi, you can't complain about being bored on your permanent vacation.



You are soooo right, Nona! That is one word NOT in my vocabulary...especially since I was BORN for permanent vacation! 

Please NOTE that *everyone* else uses the word "retirement?!"  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> permanent vacation! / "retirement?!"


Doesn't matter to me what you call it, I just wish I was there.

Looking forward to meeting Aussie tomorrow.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> Doesn't matter to me what you call it, I just wish I was there.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Aussie tomorrow.


Twenty years from now you will be wishing you were 40 again. We are never content with what we got till it's gone.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi and Cindy,

Great work! 

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Here's Aussie*

I believe the baths have improved her flying ability.  

Shi put her on the table & she flew across the AZ room. From there she flew onto one of the window sills & then took a walk around the aviary. 

I was able to catch her easily, so she obviously isn't 100% yet, but she's _definitely_ on her way. 

She's looking so much better & her feathers are feeling much better as well.

*Aussie, 2008-08-10 (Rescued 2008-08-06)*










*Full Body*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Left Wing*










*Right Wing*










*Tail*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, looks like she's going to have to grow a few new primary flights but her moult shouldn't be that far away, anyway, huh? She's lookin' good, though! Shi's not giving her Foster's to drink, is she?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, looks like she's going to have to grow a few new primary flights but her moult shouldn't be that far away, anyway, huh? She's lookin' good, though! *Shi's not giving her Foster's to drink, is she?*Pidgey


'Fraid not, Pidgey...she gets water...*I GET* the Foster's!

I sure HOPE she grows those new feathers soon. She will then be able to join Cindy's flock with Milagro.

Still giving her a bath a day. She's lookin' better and reminds me soooo much of Gimie in coloring and personality. They could almost be twins!

Finally heard her grunt. No other sounds...yet...

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Well, looks like she's going to have to grow a few new primary flights but her moult shouldn't be that far away, anyway, huh?





> I sure HOPE she grows those new feathers soon.


Any ideas how long that may take?

So grease can cause the feathers to do that? or could it be grease and something else? grease bugs

Aussie is adorable, fiesty and a lucky pij to have Cindy, Shi and Shi's friend for noticing. Very Lucky!

How's Aussies new cage working?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad she is coming along so well, I bet she has NEVER had SO many baths in all her life. 

Thank you both for all you are doing to enable her a happy life.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well rescued!!!!!

I don't know what the weather is like rainwise or in winter out there, but she could do with recovering her waterproofing before release, birds that get soaked to the skin can die of hypothermia.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Well rescued!!!!!
> 
> * *I don't know what the weather is like rainwise or in winter out there*, but she could do with recovering her waterproofing before release, birds that get soaked to the skin can die of hypothermia.
> 
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia,
* It's extremely *hot* here now. This is also the time of year we have our severe storms. Our winters are actually quite pleasant. Winter storms aren't as severe as our summer storms. But just the same, the ferals need to be waterproofed.

There was a severe storm the night before I caught Aussie. She is definitely *not* waterproofed. 

Any idea of how long it will take her to regain her 'waterproofing', once she's cleaned? 
She's still going to need _several_ baths.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aussie is looking really good. I was happy to see her head particularly looking good because most of those we get in have a lot of grease on their head and that is a hard area to remove it.

Looks to me like she will need 3-4 more baths to finish the job and then let her bathe or mist her most days to help with the water proofing. I don't think it will take very long. One thing we found helpful in removing grease is dusting with chinchilla dust after a bath. Just keep it away from their face.

Her broken and damaged feathers will take time. I used to think it took a long time for new ones to grow in but Vinnie, our pet pigeon, came to us with cut wing and tail feathers in May (I think) and he has already moulted and grown back all his feathers.

Shi, you are doing a super job getting that junk off your baby.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Shi,

Aussie is sure a pretty bird. So glad she is doing so well. Look like she's had a pretty hard life out there on her own. Thanks so much for all that you & Cindy are doing.

By the way........How is Mr. Squeaks handling having a new bird around????

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow, she looks so much better!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lwerden said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> Aussie is sure a pretty bird. So glad she is doing so well. Look like she's had a pretty hard life out there on her own. Thanks so much for all that you & Cindy are doing.
> 
> ...


Hi Louise!

Yes, Aussie IS a pretty bird and will be even prettier when she gets all her feathers back! I gave her a "treat" today: no bath! She had quite the adventure yesterday going to Cindy's for her picture debut! 

However, she IS beginning to get feistier...some grunts, beaking and wing-fuing...*sigh* so much for my "calm" newbie!

She is still eating (although not as voraciously) and pooping well.

Actually, I keep her on the balcony and whenever Squeaks has gone out there, he just ignores her...for now anyway. Of course, I keep him separated from Dom and Gimie because he views Dom as STRANGER DANGER and attacks whenever he sees him!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great supportive care for this sweet-faced "greaser".  Aussie is so lucky to have been found by the two of you! I wonder if a coating of grease would damage the emerging feather like that?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Aussie, updated photos*

*2008-08-22*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*2008-08-22, Aussie, Wash cycle*










*Rinse cycle*










*Drying cycle*


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He's looking great, Cindy! And is that a pigeon tattoo I see on your arm?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, he looks surprised

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> He's looking great, Cindy!
> *And is that a pigeon tattoo I see on your arm?*


Yes, it's a pigeon tattoo, but it's not on my arm. 
That's Shi's arm.

I've pondered having a tattoo of Mikko (head shot), put on my arm, but that's as far as it's gotten, just a thought. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They do have non-permanent tattoos now.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> They do have non-permanent tattoos now.
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah, you see them on kids all the time.
A _non_ permanent tattoo definitely isn't the route that I would go. 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Aussie looks great! She's really coming along. LOL at Squeaks and his Stranger Danger act.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, all!!

Yes, Aussie is comin' along VERY well! She is molting and getting rid of all those ugly feathers! Her wattle is no longer gray but white!

I will be letting her get some flying exercise in the bedroom, soon. For now, she seems content to stay in her small cage sitting on her brick and eating, drinking and pooping!

I had Mr. Squeaks' "portrait" enhanced on my right forearm. Too bad the artist wasn't a pigeon fan...I'm pleased but it could have been better. Off to the right is an Ankh with the Eye of Horus below it. On my left forearm is a cat's face and looking up at him is the "mouse with attitude!" 

Yep, if you are gonna get a tattoo, might as will go for the "real!" I put mine on my forearms because I wanted to _see_ them, not look in a mirror or undress to admire! 

When Cindy decides to take the step, I hope I can go and watch! 

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Many thanks, all!!
> 
> Yes, Aussie is comin' along VERY well! She is molting and getting rid of all those ugly feathers! Her wattle is no longer gray but white!
> 
> ...


It's very pretty--and the first pigeon tattoo I've ever seen.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> When Cindy decides to take the step, I hope I can go and watch!


I believe Cindy and I had a discussion about tattoos and thought maybe after a bottle of wine Shi can drive us to her tatoo guy.

They do have those henna tattoos at park-n-swap down by the ghetto. Maybe next weekend?

I see you guys skipped the spin cycle with Aussie's bath. Was that your idea or Aussie's?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Speaking of pigeon tattoos .. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=191626&postcount=1

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I _remember_ that thread! That is a great tattoo!!

Mine was "outlined" at first and then I had it "enhanced" with the Blue Bar colors of Mr. Squeaks.

KIPPY: Aussie does quite well with her bath, actually, but just wash and rinse! 

She is QUITE protective of her "home!" She still has not "said" anything except grunt and growl when I put in food and water. She doesn't move much either but keeps an alert eye. Even when Dom and Gimie come to "visit," she stays quiet.

Flying time comin' up...net is ready, just in case...

Hugs

Shi


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I _remember_ that thread! That is a great tattoo!!
> 
> Mine was "outlined" at first and then I had it "enhanced" with the Blue Bar colors of Mr. Squeaks.
> 
> ...


Squeaks wears a diaper, Squeaks wears a diaper.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome back, George!! So nice to "see" you again...even IF you are being a little insulting to Mr. Squeaks!

Just SO happens that he has his OWN Super Power PigeonWEAR with a large *S* on the front band, SO THERE! He ALSO has a cape that goes with his outfit...SO THERE!

He sends a BIG WING FU and BEAK STRIKE to you...SO THERE!

Long time, no see...DO update us on your doin's AND those **** pijies!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey George, great to see you posting again!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey George, great to see you posting again!


Thanks. Shi said I better stop over here or else.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Welcome back, George!! So nice to "see" you again...even IF you are being a little insulting to Mr. Squeaks!
> 
> Just SO happens that he has his OWN Super Power PigeonWEAR with a large *S* on the front band, SO THERE! He ALSO has a cape that goes with his outfit...SO THERE!
> 
> ...


Hi Shi, Squeaks certainly looks handsome in that avatar.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Hi Shi, Squeaks certainly looks handsome in that avatar.



Squeaks says you are magnanimously _forgiven_... *this time*, but he has a looong memory and does believe you said the same thing a loooong time ago... Be veeeerrrry careful...

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Squeaks says you are magnanimously _forgiven_... *this time*, but he has a looong memory and does believe you said the same thing a loooong time ago... Be veeeerrrry careful...
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


****** says hi Shi!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, what a great picture, George!! 

Squeaks sends his COOS and ONE AND A HALF WING HIGH FIVES!! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Awww, what a great picture, George!!
> 
> Squeaks sends his COOS and ONE AND A HALF WING HIGH FIVES!!
> 
> ...


Fuzzy says, right back atcha.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE those white wing feathers and fuzzy legs! SQUEAKS SAYS COOOO BACK WITH APPROPRIATE HIGH WING FIVES!!

So how ARE your boys doing? No longer having to take one to work? Still building nests?

I know you mentioned you weren't getting more pigeons...still have the same amount? And, how are they doing?

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> LOVE those white wing feathers and fuzzy legs! SQUEAKS SAYS COOOO BACK WITH APPROPRIATE HIGH WING FIVES!!
> 
> So how ARE your boys doing? No longer having to take one to work? Still building nests?
> 
> ...


Everyone is doing fine Shi. Baby and Fuzz don't fight any more, and the only nest building is done by Pop and Little Girl. She still hasn't layed any eggs, which is a good thing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Uh George, just curious - why is ****** named ******?  She and Fuzzy are soo pretty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Everyone is doing fine Shi. Baby and Fuzz don't fight any more, and the only nest building is done by Pop and Little Girl. She still hasn't layed any eggs, which is a good thing.



Wow! That's GREAT about Baby and Fuzz! DO you think they have matured as "responsible" adult pijies and are willing to "live and let live???" 

Little Girl hasn't laid any eggs? Has she ever? How old is she? Maybe Pop is getting too "old" for her? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Uh George, just curious - why is ****** named ******?  She and Fuzzy are soo pretty.


HE, is named ****** cause his eyes are white.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Wow! That's GREAT about Baby and Fuzz! DO you think they have matured as "responsible" adult pijies and are willing to "live and let live???"
> 
> Little Girl hasn't laid any eggs? Has she ever? How old is she? Maybe Pop is getting too "old" for her?
> 
> ...


I have no idea how old little girl is. She has been with me since 1999, and has yet to lay an egg. Which is just fine with me.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Uh George, just curious - why is ****** named ******?  She and Fuzzy are soo pretty.


I have two pages on my web shots site dedicated to my birds. Find out how I became a bird man. 
http://community.webshots.com/user/jerseygeorge


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link, George!

Fun to go back "in time."

Give those lovely pijies Hugs and Scritches from

Shi and the gang


----------

